

Easy, Automated Web Application Testing - sant0sk1
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/webapps/easy-automated-web-application-testing-with-hudson-and-selenium

======
modoc
While I hesitate to call any automated web app testing tool "easy" the
Hudson/Selenium combination is VERY nice, and free. I'm a huge fan.

